# Heal Old Betta Wounds?



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

I currently have 1 Red Crowntail Betta and am taking care of my sister's Blue Veiltail Betta. *What color are the fins of a Betta supposed to look like if they are growing back after injury?* My Red Crowntail I think sustained some damage. Some of his caudal fin is shorter than the rest of it and the tips are *translucent*. I haven't seen that part of the tail grow shorter so I don't think it's fin rot just normal healing. 

Also my sister has had her Betta for about a year and a half and for most of that year and a half he was not in good living conditions (we didn't know otherwise). At first she got him a mini plastic container that had a divider in it but she took it out (I think these are called *Betta Barracks*). After that he moved to an empty flower *vase* and got once a week or less water changes. This fall she couldn't take him with her to college so I get to take care of him. I put him in my *2.5 gallon tank* and change the water every other day. Needless to say he is doing better. 

So...The main point to this post is: He had sustained some *fin damage* from being in the dirty vase for so long that his fins are messed up (*old wounds*). *Does anyone know if they can heal normally or will he always be like that?* I read somewhere that there have been cases where Bettas can let their fin fall off to grow a new one. This could have been invented by someone. I have some *Melafix* and *Pimafix* and *Aquarium Salt* and wondered if any of these might help. I can also post some pictures tomorrow to let you know what I am talking about.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard Melafix helps but also that you should avoid using it with bettas because it makes an oily film on the water's surface. Fins usually grow back if the fleshy part isn't damaged. But you can't predict whether they will grow back the same. Feed well, keep the water clean, and hope for the best.


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

> I've heard Melafix helps but also that you should avoid using it with bettas because it makes an oily film on the water's surface.


I'm still trying to get a good picture of him so you can see what I am talking about. Anyways, I have some Bettafix, too. I read the labels and Melafix has 1.0% Melaleuca and Bettafix has 0.2% Melaleuca. So would using Bettafix help but not make the surface so oily? Also, what is bad about the oil. I know it looks kinda gross but if he can still get air...?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think the oil makes it hard for them to get air. I assume bettafix is intended for bettas, so I'd try it. But I only have one betta and am just learning about them.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello FuzzyDragon,

By old wounds, do you mean they have healed already? or still healing?

I have found that the fins will heal but lose the normal coloring and length in some 
cases.


Please post a picture when you can, to get a better view on the damage.


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay. I finally got some *decent pictures of both* of my Bettas. It seems that my fairly *new Red Crowntail* has some ripped fins so I have a picture of him, too. The fins on the *Blue Betta* that lived in the nasty vase have looked like that for a long time. I almost can't remember what he looked like when my sister bought him. It looks like at one point he did have fin rot. So I guess his *fins are already healed* and he will always looked deformed. I just thought that maybe some *Aquarium salt and Bettafix* would make it look a little better. Anyways, my Red Crowntail seems to ripping his fins. I use Aquarium Salt in all of my tanks (heard it was good for them) and I have been giving him Bettafix. In the picture you can see some translucent tips to some parts of his caudal fins. I think it is new growth but I'm not sure. They haven't been getting shorter so I really *don't think it's fin rot*. He is probably ripping them on one of the *plastic plants* in the tank. There is one particular plant that I see him swimming really close to alot. So I am going to take the plant out and put it in my 10 gallon. I will wait and see if he also hurts himself on the other two plants before I take them out as well. I would love to someday put *live plants* in the tank (I have 2 watts of light per gallon) but I don't want to make things *too complicated* at the moment (I'm still kinda a *newbie*). So if I have to take out the plastic plants I will buy some silk ones. I personally *hate silk plants* but if it means the health of Elmo's fins I will just buy some *not so ugly silk plants*.


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

So do you think that he (Red Crowntail) is ripping his fins on the plant and I just need to keep using Bettafix and take out the plant?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello FuzzyDragon,

My apologies for not getting back to you in a timely manner.

From what I can see in the pictures, both bettas look good.

The translucent coloring normally indicates new grow and original coloring is lost.

I'm not sure if the "melted" look of the blue bettas fins, is something that can be fixed.

I would keep up on the water changes and discontinue the bettafix.

As far as real plants, Anacharis, Java Fern or Java Moss would be good choices.
These do not need to be planted, you could attach the fern or moss to wood or rocks.
Anacharis can bundled and or left to float.


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

WildForFish said:


> Hello FuzzyDragon,
> 
> My apologies for not getting back to you in a timely manner.
> 
> ...


That's okay!  So I think I am going to go with a few of the live plants you suggested for the two Betta tanks. Elmo (Red Crowntail) keeps ripping his fins on the plastic plants and I don't want to buy silk if I hate the look of them. I took one of the plastic plants out but he keeps injuring himself. *Do most lfs sell these plants?* The one nearest me is still moving in and remodeling and I haven't checked out some of the others in the area (no time). Would PetSmart or PetCo have any decent *Can I get them from a good website? These plants are low maintenance right? Just dose with Flourish?* *And I don't have too much lighting (2 watts per gallon for the 5 gal. tank and 4 watts per gallon for the 2.5 gal. tank) to hassle with any CO2?* 

If you check out my other thread you will see that I just changed the lights: 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/21522-change-lights.html#post194716

I'm sorry for all of the questions.  I'm still a newbie and have never had live plants.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello FuzzyDragon,

The Java Fern is a low to Medium light plant, low maintenance. I do not use any
ferts.

If you see any of the leaves turn dark brown or black, it normally means there are
plantlets attached. They will drop off on thier own, giving you additional plants. 

The Petco and Petsmart nearest me, a 40 & 50 minute drive, carry the Java Fern 
and the Anacharis. ( I mananged to get some Java Moss once, it was included in 
the shipment and the employee was throwing it out)

Now the Java Fern here is either in plastic tubs, under the name: Microsorium Pteropus.
or in a plant tank, becarefull normally there are snails in the plant tank.

I have found the Anacharis to a be a quicker growing plant and more usefull for filling in
say the back of a tank, most of my Bettas like to rest in between the branches.
Anacharis can also be found under the name: Elodea 

I believe you may be able to get Java Moss, from some of the members here?

Don't apologize for the questions, how else will you get the information? 

WFF


----------

